
Betting on the wrong horse - wincent
https://wincent.com/blog/betting-on-the-wrong-horse
======
bluejekyll
Disturbingly, I could have written this exact article. But I never made the
"ruby" mistake, to some of us, that was obvious, though Rails was a cool
concept, just better implemented in other more performant languages.

~~~
jacquesm
> Rails was a cool concept, just better implemented in other more performant
> languages.

Can you list your preferences?

~~~
reitanqild
PHP - Rails inspired some great frameworks on PHP and once they became
available I promptly switched.

I realize I might take some flak for this : )

~~~
jacquesm
Specifically which framework? (And anybody giving you flak for using PHP is
telling more about themselves than about you.)

~~~
rorykoehler
Probably talking about Laravel.... I'm curious what you think not liking PHP
says about someone?

~~~
tzs
He didn't say that someone not liking PHP says something about them. What he
said was that someone giving flak to another for using PHP says something
about them.

~~~
rorykoehler
Ah ok sorry. I misread that.

------
awjr
I can remember being at my first contract position in 1995/6 and suggesting to
people that this new language Java was kinda cool and being told by many other
people I was working with that it wasn't worth pursuing. So I didn't...

JavaScript is really cool and I did pursue that one. :)

------
wtbob
The article displays nothing but a blank page with JavaScript turned off…

~~~
groundCode
Well, the blog's author is a Javascript developer :)

~~~
wincent
Guilty as charged. The blog is new (days old), but server rendering will be
coming.

